

Careerism breeds mediocrity - mofeeta
http://michaelochurch.wordpress.com

======
JoeAltmaier
I think a lot of mediocrity comes from layered management. Line managers are
driven by customer requirement. Executives by the board.

But middle managers are driven by ... nothing in particular. The only thing
they have to optimize is budget and hitting schedules. SO they maximize their
budget and minimize deliverables. Which is diametrically opposed to company
objectives.

How to get them to behave better? I don't know, so I suggest lining all middle
managers up in the parking lot, and firing a single bullet through all their
heads. To optimize bullet costs.

